# T3 pills, legal in the UK?



## Elbabbo (May 17, 2010)

I know total noob question, but I'm starting a clen cycle this week and will be getting them tomorrow. I have now read that T3 helps maximise the effects. Are they legal in the UK or do I need to get them from my source?

If I can get em for a few quid like there the ones Ebay then I will if not from him.

Thanks


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Prescription only med. Legal to possess. Illegal to sell.


----------



## Elbabbo (May 17, 2010)

I tried googling them and ebay brought up a few, I'm taking it that they are just any old ****e with T3 on the label?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

T3's are a POM (Prescription only med) there also a thyroid med so try-

http://www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk/home.php

They sell thyroid meds but you'll probably need the proper medical name rather than T3 when you search though!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/97543-purchasing-laws-t3-t4.html


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

big ste said:


> T3's are a POM (Prescription only med) there also a thyroid med so try-
> 
> http://www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk/home.php
> 
> They sell thyroid meds but you'll probably need the proper medical name rather than T3 when you search though!


yeah ive used the T3s off of UP in the past, made by GlaxoSmithKline.

they were only £6 a box when i bought them tho, now £7.80. Mite pay to find a UniPharm source instead.


----------



## Elbabbo (May 17, 2010)

Is united pharmacies a trusted source then. (Sorry mod's if I'm not allowed to ask that question.) I have seen some stuff called Thyronorm (Throxine Sodium) Is this the stuff I should be taking with Clen?

Many thanks


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Im not to sure on the correct medical term for T3 mate, I got this when I searched for the name- 'Tiromel Cytomel T3' but I'm not 100% if that's the right one though! Sorry, yeah united pharmacies are good to go mate I've used them afew times and loads of people on here use them as well


----------



## Elbabbo (May 17, 2010)

Cheers BigSte, I will give them a blast then. Does anyone know if I should have Liothyronine Sodium or the Throxine Sodium?

Thanks


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

cytomel is a brand name, the actual name is Liothyronine Sodium and yes UP are legit.


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

no, T4 is levothyroxine sodium.


----------



## Elbabbo (May 17, 2010)

Soo, should I get the Liothyronine Sodium or the Thyroxine Sodium. I'm hoping Thyroxine as it is the cheaper one for more product?


----------



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

The cytomel one is T3...the other is T4.

T3 will help boost metabolism as will T4, but T4 is believed to help prevent muscle loss more than T3. How effective T4 is depends on how well your body converts T4 to T3.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

alldaychemsit.com sell them as well. i ordered 100 two weeks ago and they arrived 5 days after order


----------

